# A couple questions for those who have ridden on the Cumbres & Toltec railroad



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the opportunity to ride the Cumbres & Toltec for the first time this summer.

I would be riding out of Chama and am trying to determine whether I should take the train round trip to Osier returning to Chama by train, or whether I should ride the train all the way to Antonio and return by to Chama by bus. In either case, it is an all day trip, so that is not a determining factor. Also, are there any comments regarding which "class" to book (Coach, Tourist or Parlor). There will be no one under 21, so Parlor class is an option.

Thanks for the input,

Mike Klein


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Mike, 
I can only share my own experiences: 

I rode the 8:30 am bus from Antonito to Chama , arriving in time for the C&T's Chama to Antonito trip. I heard that the Eastbound trip was slightly uphill, so the locomotives would be louder. We booked the parlor car. This meant tables and chairs. I did not see any alcohol served, mostly coffee and cider. No need for food as the trip included a lunch stop at Osier.


It was a great ride. My family was glad to have the parlor car; I spent most of the day standing in the gondola enjoying the sights and sounds. You might want to check if the bridge repairs are finished.

Cheers 

-TUL


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...first thing...make SURE they've completed the rebuild of the Lobato trestle that burned down last year...or you won't be leaving out of Chama at all. A simple call to the railroad will get you the information on when it will be done and certified for use. I think they've begun working on it...but the snows get high up there in the winter, so I don't know when they can really do the heavy work.


Second, the trip OUT of Chama towards Osier is the better uphill run...lots more sound to enjoy. 


Third, the parlor car is the way to go...both from my experience and others. The seats are more comfortable and then there's the back porch to sit...very comfortable.

Fourth...I took the up and back to Osier. It's the same amount of train riding time (thereabouts) and the scenery between Osier and Chama is better IMHO than the scenery between Osier and Antonito. The downside of the up and back is that you don't see as much of the line and a few tunnels.


Lastly, if you're staying in Osier, there are a bunch of bed and breakfasts....nice little ones. The one we stayed at was owned by a couple that were Friends of the C&TS, so we got to talk to them and see their photo albums of the work they'd participated in. That was pretty special.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I would ride from Chama to Antonito on the train, then take the bus back to Chama. 

Next, I always prefer to ride in the open gondola car. I get a seat in one of the coaches, but as soon as the train starts, I am back in the open air gondola. In my opinion, you get to see more back there and it is much more of a railroad adventure than sitting in a coach or the Parlor car drinking beer, which I do not do anyway.

Of course my opinion doesn't seem to carry a whole lot of weight around these parts, but I have done the ride at least 3 times from both directions.

Riding only to Cumbres Pass gives you only half the trip.

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The eastbound trip from Chama to Antonito is definitely the more "fun" ride, as you've got the charge up the 4% grade to Cumbres Pass with doubleheaded locos. From the photos on the web site, they're making good progress on the trestle, but no indication if it will be ready by opening day. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, Some time in the future the wife and I would like to ride the C&T from one end to the other. Spend the night and then ride the train back to where we started the first day. 
So my question is, which town is better to spend the night in? Chama or Antonito which town offers more to see and has the better places to eat and stay?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 12 May 2011 04:21 PM 
Well...first thing...make SURE they've completed the rebuild of the Lobato trestle that burned down last year...or you won't be leaving out of Chama at all. A simple call to the railroad will get you the information on when it will be done and certified for use. I think they've begun working on it...but the snows get high up there in the winter, so I don't know when they can really do the heavy work.


Second, the trip OUT of Chama towards Osier is the better uphill run...lots more sound to enjoy. 


Third, the parlor car is the way to go...both from my experience and others. The seats are more comfortable and then there's the back porch to sit...very comfortable.

Fourth...I took the up and back to Osier. It's the same amount of train riding time (thereabouts) and the scenery between Osier and Chama is better IMHO than the scenery between Osier and Antonito. The downside of the up and back is that you don't see as much of the line and a few tunnels.


Lastly, if you're staying in Chama, there are a bunch of bed and breakfasts....nice little ones. The one we stayed at was owned by a couple that were Friends of the C&TS, so we got to talk to them and see their photo albums of the work they'd participated in. That was pretty special. 



Repost..."if you're staying in Osier..." it used to say...meant Chama.

Randy...you can actually ride from Chama to Antonito...spend the night...then take another train north out of Antonito to Alamosa...and spend a day/night there...and then another train from Alamosa to La Veta...have a great lunch...and then return to Alamosa...and then go all the way to Chama if you want...by train. I never figured out how to do it one way...cause you can't turn a rental car in anywhere in Chama.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There's little--if anything--in Antonito. Stay in Chama. Some nice B&Bs, and the Branding Iron motel a few blocks from the yards is pretty decent. 

Later, 

K


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I Kinda agree with everyone else. Chama to Antonito is better. I rode both ways and on the downhill into Chama the conductor had to run up and down the train fiddling with the car brakes, which I believe were hanging (staying on). I rode the photo freight, which is great because it stops to let all the photogs off, then does several run buys at the best locations. I stayed overnight in Antonito--in a sort-of Motel 6, which seemed like the only game in town, and ate in the hotel's cofffee shop, as there didn't seem like there was anyplace to go. On the plus side, I got up early the next morning and watched the crew load coal and take on water for the engines--bright and early when there's a lot of steam and smoke blowing around in the rising sun. Very photogenic. Anyway, one of the best steam train rides in the world. Do it!


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

With the completion of the bridge I am really looking forward to riding the Cumbres Toltec this year. I liked to ride in both directions, but the steep ride up Cumbres Pass going east is recomended for your first trip. I spend the whole time in the gondola car. You can see so much. It is more fun to stay the night in Chama, because you can hang around the raill yard and take time exposures of the engines. We stayed the night at Fosters Hotel downtown across from the station which is haunted. Didn't see any ghosts though. 

Terl


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i agree with mike-chama to osier and back 
Antonito is small, not a great place-altho i did find decent mex and chinese! 



to me the chama yards and the area surrounding is the most exciting, not only for equipment and buildings, but also the pines and scenery 

its a long slow trip from Antonito-20mph,-even as a RR dude, at times i found it ...dare i say...boring 

i chose a coach, as i tend to hang on the platform-but-so do a great number of others- 

gondolas are super, and also on e of my favs for the feeling of being there...the air, the breeze, the sound, the cinders-and there are lots 

-but ...be aware that the elements can be significant-it can be hot and sunny-or snow-or rain-or more likely all-so take a pack and dress accordingly-cant recall if there are cushions -if not it would be a long sit


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

There is no better railroad. I have riden it many times. We stay in Chama at the B&B across the street from the railroad driveway. We ride the entire trip from Chama to Antonito. Get up early in the morning to go down in the yard to watch (& photo) the watering of the horses at the double spout tank. Also the steam and sounds as they sit at the engine house and the video of moving in the yard. We make prior arrangements and take the parlor car; I pay for the chair seat on the back platform. Most of my photos are taken between the marker light and the side of the coach. You can go anywhere else on the train to shoot photos. Don't miss the water into the tender - up close. After lunch, after the tunnels, after you have shot a 1,000 photos, sit down and relax on the trip to Antonito. On the back platform I felt like I owned the railroad. DON'T MISS IT. Yes, make sure the trestle is finished or you will miss the first half and have to (ride the bus &) board the train at Cumbres Pass.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Another vote for the consensus! Take the train from Chama to Antonito, take the bus back and stay in one of the several great B&B's in town. You'll wind up spending most of your time in the gondola car, but if you take coach seats and it's crowded, be sure to sit on the RIGHT side of the train (assumng Chama to Antonito). That's where most of the scenery is.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I have ridden it both ways. Of course the run up to Cumbres from Chama on the 4% grade gives you spectacular sights and sounds of steam at work. But either way is great. From Antonito the climb is more gradual but the engine has to work longer. From Chama, after Cumbres it is mostly down hill. the scenery is the same either way. Chama is busy and the rooms expensive. If you find it hard to get a room or reservation stay at the Narrow Gauge Motel in Antonito. It is right across the street from the depot. You can watch them switching the evening before and the next morning and it is less crowded. The people at the motel are most friendly and helpful. Once when I had my little dog with me I asked if I could just leave her in the room and pay for an extra day and the lady at the desk said just to bring her into the lobby and she would watch after her(I had a dog cage for her to stay in of course). When I got back she was playing with here and had walked her for me. There are a couple of good places to eat in Antonito also, even though it is a small town. You can still take the bus to Chama and ride the train back to Antonito, so it doesn't matter which end you stay at. In Chama, I have only found one good place to eat in spite of the size of the town and that is the High Country Restaurant and Bar. Excellent food. It's located southwest of town at the junction of hwy's 17 and 84. If you have pets, beware, many motels in Chama will not allow them. Call ahead. Of course, no pets on the train.

At the lunch stop in Osier, one of the unique highlites of this train trip, after you eat(and the food has always been great) get out and walk around in the cool mountain air and take in the view. I usually climb up the hill behing the lodge and look down on the train and the buildings. It's a great view. And of course both trains come in at the same time from either end so there is lots of action. Once when I rode it in the fall we had a snow storm that started when we hit Cumbres and by the time we got to Osier there were six inches of snow on the ground.

One of the best train rides in the US.

As a side note, they are now offering train rides over La Veta Pass from Alamosa with steam on weekends and diesel on other days. I took this one trip and it's a beautiful ride. They turn the train in La Veta while you walk into town and get lunch. It's a nice trip with very friendly staff. Standard gauge of course as it's a freight line.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We bussed from Chama to Antonito and took the West bound to Chama. It's a great trip either way. Suggest you do the parlor car. If you're interested, I've heard they now serve a glass of wine as well. Parlor car is the best ride. You can stand on the back platform as long as other riders allow..


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Even if I could afford the Parlor Car, which I cannot, I would still ride in the open Gondola. 

You can look out the side and see the engine working as it goes around the curves. You have a better chance of seeing wildlife. I have seen cyotes, deer, badgers, bear, etc.

You come back covered in Soot, Ashes and Oil. Cinders in the hair and eyes. What a way to ride! Like the only Western Airlines add, "Its the only way to ride" It is a great experience. 

Of course, to stand for 4 hours you have to be in relatively good condition.

I took my kids on the ride and after about an hour they went back in the coach, but then finally did come back out to join me for the rest of the tripl.

John


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

_ http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/chillicharlie/IMG_3231.jpg _ Chama to Antonito after they cross the Lobato trestle work your way to the first car behind the engines the sound of the engines working up the grade is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

I appreciate all of the comments and experiences about the C&T.

Two years ago, coming back to So California from the garden railroad convention in Denver, and with my girls who were 6 and 8 years old then, I "chased" one of the C&T trains from Chama to Windy Point. I would not have dreamed of taking an all day train ride with the girls then, and they would probably still be good for only an hour or so now. Anyway, in late June I'll be coming back from the Kansas garden railway convention after dropping the rest of the family off at my wife's family's farm in western Illinois. (They'll then be headed to North Carolina to visit part of my wife's family and I'll be headed back to work.) Assuming the Lobato trestle is replaced, as a 52nd birthday present (July 3rd) to myself, I'm planning to take the motorcoach on July 2nd from Antonito to Chama and return on the train.

Thanks all......


----------

